# Potato recipes



## Jikoni (Nov 30, 2005)

How do you like your potatoes? chips, fritters, boiled, or a little bit more with the dish you are having.Here is my favorite one. 

Garlic potatoes

Butter, 
Potatoes(cubed)
Garlic
Lots of grated chedder cheese
^Half as much of parmesan
Fresh rosemary

Heat butter in pan, add potatoes and garlic, stir until golden brown, transfer to a shallow ovenproof dish, sprinkle with both cheeses and rosemary, and bake until potato gets tender.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 30, 2005)

Whoooaaaa Sizzles that sounds soooo good!!!!  We love potatoes too in just about every form, this will surely to be tried...

A few of our fave ways to enjoy potatoes are...

-cube them, coat with evoo, salt and rosemary and grill in the oven
-dice and lightly boil them, then sautè with chopped scallion, garlic, and bell pepper seasoned with salt and paprica
-make a mashed potatoes combined with mashed pumpkins and grated parmigiano, and a touch of nutmeg
-spanish tortilla, sort of omelette with diced potatoes and scallions
-potato croquettes
-our recent discovery...recreation of Shakey's mo-jo potatoes


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 30, 2005)

I love potatoes almost any way you can cook them! I love mashed, gnocchi, roasted, baked and duchess potatoes, as well as spud soup.

We talked about this subject not too long ago, here "What's your favourite way of preparing potatoes" too


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ah yes!!  How could I forget about gnocchi!!  mmm, mmm, buono!!


----------



## RMS (Nov 30, 2005)

I love garlic mashed potatoes too but I don't put any cheese in mine.
Love Fresh made french fries too!


----------



## Constance (Nov 30, 2005)

I never saw a potato I didn't like, with one exception. We had dinner at a fine restaurant last spring, and they served what they called "Italian Potatoes". They were in a creamy sauce and looked delicious until I took a bite, and discovered that they were sauteed with fennel. I can't stand anything with a liquorice flavor.


----------



## BigDog (Nov 30, 2005)

Mashed taters are by far my favorite. For standard taters, I use 1 stick of butter per 8 or so potatoes (depending on size, 8 - 10, though I did use 12 small once). Mash that all together then add a bit of milk/cream to smooth it out.

My all time favorite recipe I've found so far for mashed taters is a recipe from the WWF/WWE Cookbook. Haven't made it for a while, so I can't remember the details, but it was basically red potatoes (skin on), garlic, some butter I think, and cream. Yum!


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 30, 2005)

How about spicy potatoes.  Potatoes are boiled and then cubed.  In a pan add oil, when the oil is hot add whole brown mustard seeds, whole cumin seeds a finely chopped green chilli and curry leaves (optional but highly recommended - all these ingredients are available in an Indian store).  Next add the potatoes followed by a little turmeric powder and salt.  Stir the spices in the potatoes and cover and let it cook on low for 20 minutes or so.  Finish with a squeeze of one whole lime and cilantro, stir once again slightly and serve with naan or roti.  

Most of my American friends love this so I thought I'd share this recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2005)

Yakuta,
your recipe sounds delicious..I've never tried cooking with curry leaves or cumin seeds...But, I think I'd like to give it a try..Thanks for sharing your recipe..

kadesma


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 30, 2005)

I love potato soup!  Scalloped potatoes, Au Gratin potatoes, loaded baked potatoes yum!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 1, 2005)

Yakuta your recipe looks enticing... as soon as I saw your name I also realised I forgot about varieties of aloo dishes!!  Do you have your favourite aloo?


----------



## middie (Dec 1, 2005)

anyway shape or form...except twice baked.
weird huh ? lol


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 1, 2005)

I like the Irish Colcannon - mashed potatoes with cabbage

The Scots variation is to serve 'chappit tatties and neeps'.  Mashed potatoes, with boiled and mashed Swede (rutabaga is similar).


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 1, 2005)

Or what about Hasselbak (sp?) potatoes?

Use medium-sized, oval-shaped potatoes, butter, salt crystals.

Preheat the oven to 200'C. Wash the potatoes and you can peel or leave the skin on, whichever you prepare. Dry them off. Cut cut across the thin width of the potatoes, making quite thin slices but don't cut quite through so they still hold together like the pages of a book. Place them in a roasting tin, sprinkle with salt and dot generously with knobs of butter. Bake for 40 minutes, basting regularly with the melted butter in the tray. The shape fans out slightly during the cooking process.


(When my family were young, they and their friends used to call this 'hedgehog tatties'! I sometimes put little peppercorns in the 'front' end like eyes, so they looked even more like hedgehogs!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I like the Irish Colcannon - mashed potatoes with cabbage
> 
> The Scots variation is to serve 'chappit tatties and neeps'. Mashed potatoes, with boiled and mashed Swede (rutabaga is similar).


Hi Ishbel,
 I've heard of colcannon and want to make some..Can you point me in the right ratio direction please?

kadesma


----------



## gwkr36a (Dec 1, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Or what about Hasselbak (sp?) potatoes?
> 
> Use medium-sized, oval-shaped potatoes, butter, salt crystals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's my family recipe for Rumbledethumps (the Scottish version of colcannon!) which I posted a while back.  Also recipe for clapshot, which is the tatties and neeps mentioned above!

*Rumbledethumps*

Ingredients : 1 lb (500 g) potatoes, cooked and mashed; 1 lb (500 g) cabbage, cooked; 2 oz (50 g) butter; 1 medium onion, finely chopped; 2 oz (50 g) grated cheese; some chopped chives

Melt the butter in a large pan and add the onion. Cook for about 5 mins, without browning. Add potatoes, chives and cabbage and mix together. Season well and put into a pie dish. Cover with cheese and brown under the grill or in the oven. Serve hot.

And then there's clapshot
Which is equal parts mashed, creamed potatoes and swede (the large orange turnips that I think may be called rutabaga in America), which is also known as 'chappit tatties and neeps' and is the traditional accompaniment to haggis.


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, looks like I will have to cook my potatoes differently every week with all these lovely recipes. Here is a Swiss potato gratin

Mash potatoes, add butter and cream. Fry lardons separately, add chopped  onions and parsely, then mix with mashed potato, sprinkle gruyere cheese on top and put in the oven for 4 to 5 mins (well, until the cheese melts nicely just the way you feel is enough)


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 1, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I like the Irish Colcannon - mashed potatoes with cabbage
> 
> The Scots variation is to serve 'chappit tatties and neeps'. Mashed potatoes, with boiled and mashed Swede (rutabaga is similar).


 I'm a fan of colcannon when it's made with leeks or green onions as I'm not the biggest fan of cabbage. It's a bit untraditional, but a little cheddar or other similar cheese thrown in is really nice too


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 1, 2005)

Rimbledethumps uses cheese.  The cabbage we call 'spring greens' here is best in both colcannon and rumbledethumps - I like the slightly bitter flavour better than the bland white cabbage.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 2, 2005)

I hate potatoes!  Let me explain.  They are one of the most versatile and tasty tubers on the planet.  And I learned to cook them so many deliscious ways.  But they are a very bad food, especially for diabetics like myself.  They make bloodsugar skyrocket.

One of my favorite ways to prepare them is a version of Potatoes Anna.  Use ramecans sized for individual servings.  Peel, then slice Yukon Gold spuds into thin rounds.  Place them immediately in cold water to prevent them from turning brown. 

Butter the bottom and sides of the ramekans.  Arrange the rounds to cover the bottom and press vertically on the sides to cover as well.  Sprinkle with salt and finely minced onion, or onion powder.  Place tiny pats of butter on the bottom and add another layer of potato rounds.  Again, add butter, salt, and onion.  Continue this process until the ramecans are filled.  

Bake in a 425 degree oven until the tops are lightly browned and the potatoes are tender (about 45 to 55 minutes).

Infert the ramecans to remove the baked spuds (Potato Anna) and plate.

Serve with breaded pork chops, or a good beef roast cooked the way you like it.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh my..............I can't say I have a favorite because I do love a potato.  Here are some of the ways I like them served. 

Potatoes with EVOO, Garlic, Rosemary, S & P..........roasted in the oven.

Mashed potatoes with butter, sour cream, milk, s & p

Mashed pototoes with the above plus, greens from the green onions or chives and crumbled fried bacon.

Seasoned French Fries topped with Mexican Cheese Blend, greens from the green onions and crumbled bacon.

Baked Potatoes with Butter, Sour Cream, Chives, Bacon, S & P

Potatoe Cakes....made from left over mashed potatoes


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 4, 2005)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> How about spicy potatoes.  Potatoes are boiled and then cubed.  In a pan add oil, when the oil is hot add whole brown mustard seeds, whole cumin seeds a finely chopped green chilli and curry leaves (optional but highly recommended - all these ingredients are available in an Indian store).  Next add the potatoes followed by a little turmeric powder and salt.  Stir the spices in the potatoes and cover and let it cook on low for 20 minutes or so.  Finish with a squeeze of one whole lime and cilantro, stir once again slightly and serve with naan or roti.
> 
> Most of my American friends love this so I thought I'd share this recipe.



Thanks Yakuta, I tried this lovely recipe last night and was great. Now everyone wants the recipe!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 4, 2005)

Naan, Roti; what are these?  I'm not familiar, in fact, I've never heard of these dishes.  Please explain.  I love trying new recipes.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 5, 2005)

Good weed of the north!(cool name!)Naan and Roti are thin bread. Are you familiar with Chapati? pitta bread? Naan is a lot thicker than chapati and one can have different sorts like garlic naan, rosemary naan  or plain naan bread. have a look at these. http://www.indiaforvisitors.com/food/bread/naan.htm  will post a chapati recipe in  'African recipes'. I have never tried to make naan bread, but I know roti is a lot like chapati.These breads go very well with stews and curries.


----------



## Zontec (Dec 5, 2005)

I've got a great recipe for Creamy Garlic Mashed Potatoes.  You will not find this in a recipe book, it's straight from my kitchen.

Potatoes diced and boiled in fresh minced garlic (lots).  Drain potatoes and add butter, sour cream (alot), milk (not to much, the sour cream will make them creamy), chicken bouillon to taste (This replaces salt, I use the brand Better than Bouillon) , pepper to taste.  Beat with mixer until creamy.  Yum! Yum!


----------



## mish (Dec 5, 2005)

Welcome to DC, Zontec.

Roasted, mashed, baked, skins, pancakes, gnocchi, pierogies, etc., you name it... I like it.  A tasty ez recipe (don't think you will find in cookbooks) - Carrot Potato Whip with carmelized onions.

Mash together cooked carrots and potatoes with butter salt and pepper, and add carmelized onion chunks.


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Sizzles, looks like you have lived in Kenya as well.  I am sure you must have experienced East Indian food there so hopefully my recipe was up your alley, it's good to know it turned out good. 

Goodweed, naan is a flat bread that you see served in Indian restaurants in the west.  It's made out of flour (similar to pizza dough but without the yeast).  It's baked traditionally in a clay oven also called the tandoor. Most Indian households don't eat naan since wheat is a healthier option and a more popular one in the Indian households.  

I like Chappati or Roti as sizzles called it.  It's basically a dough that most Indian households make fresh everyday (just wheat flour, salt and water) and then roll it into balls, flatten the balls and make small rounds (size of small corn tortillas) and dry roast them in a griddle pan.  We eat it with any curries that we prepare at home.


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 15, 2006)

*Potato, Onion and Tomato Bake*

I have just remembered this recipe. It doesn't sound very tasty, but wait until it's on the table...yummy.

4 large potatoes peeled thinly sliced
4 tomatoes  thinly sliced
2 large onions thinly sliced
Butter
Freshly ground black pepper
Half a cup of cream
Half a cup of chicken stock
Half a cup of milk
One cup grated cooking cheese(I use Gruyere, but chedder should be fine)

Brush ovenproof dish with butter and layer the potato, tomatoe and onions alternating  in the dish and finishing with potato. Dot with butter every layer and sprinkle pepper. then combine stock, milk and cream and pour over layered potatoes, top with cheese and bake until the potatoes at the top are tender and golden brown, usually about an hour, but the idea is to evaporate as much liquid in it as possible so the cheese melts onto the sides down and you are not left with a watery dinner.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey this sounds great indeed!! 
However do you put the cheese on top first?  If it stays in the oven for an hour wouldn't it get burnt out?  Or there is enough liquid to prevent that?
I may try it without first, then when it is almost done add the cheese on top then switch the oven to grill(or broil) to get the golden brown effect... what do you think?


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 15, 2006)

Urmaniac13, hi there  Actually I have never burnt the cheese, using gruyere which is a good cooking cheese, it doesn't burn easily, it can handle an hour in the oven. I am not so sure of chedder, I have never cooked with chedder, but do not try emmental, it will certainly burn.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jikoni said:
			
		

> Urmaniac13, hi there  Actually I have never burnt the cheese, using gruyere which is a good cooking cheese, it doesn't burn easily, it can handle an hour in the oven. I am not so sure of chedder, I have never cooked with chedder, but do not try emmental, it will certainly burn.


 
I see, that's why I was a bit worried about it, so many cheeses can burn too quickly in the oven, I never tried anything like this with gruyere, I will make sure to use that when I try this!!  Merci!!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 15, 2006)

I am not going to go into the recipe I like, but, let me tell you the recipe I hate and why. So in Soviet Union because of stupidity of the whole system there was always a problem with food supply. People in the small villages kept some domestic animals and sold products, i.e. milk, meat, eggs and so on, on the farmers market. Okay, so this people had to feed their live stock, right? Well, there is a food shortage for people, where do you think they would find food for animals. This is what they did to feed pigs  ; they would make them Mashed Potatoes. Of course, no butter or crème fresh was added, but, they did leave the skins on. So every time I see the mashed potatoes with skins on it reminds me of pig feed. Now you now the recipe I hate. And I mean I HATE IT!    
Just imagine that and you’ll know how I feel.


----------



## mish (Mar 15, 2006)

Jikoni said:
			
		

> I have just remembered this recipe. It doesn't sound very tasty, but wait until it's on the table...yummy.
> 
> 4 large potatoes peeled thinly sliced
> 4 tomatoes thinly sliced
> ...


 
Jikoni, looks delish! Copied and saved. Thank you for sharing the recipe. Reminded me of a bit of a Potato Lasagna - Layer slices of potatoes, tomatoes (or some tomato sauce), mozzarella, garlic and Italian seasonings (basil, oregano, parsley etc.), cover and bake in a pyrex dish until potatoes are cooked thru and mozzarella is hot and bubbly/melted. You could also add slices of Italian sausage.


----------



## Ham Hock (Mar 26, 2006)

*Potato Cakes*

I made this up recently and they aren't too bad.

4-5 potatoes chunked to boil for mashing
4 slices of bacon diced
2 onions halved and sliced thin to make strings
tsp or better roasted garlic
1/2 half roasted red bell pepper from jar + tablespoon or more of the jar water.
crumbled feta
Paresan to grate
Green onions

Render the bacon and set aside, saute onions in bacon oil until dark brown and approaching crunchy

Boil the potatoes drain and return to pot, mash up roughly not to smooth.

Add bacon, onions, garlic, red pepper and juice from the jar, 2 tbls both feta and parmesan, or more if you like.
add black and white pepper to your taste, 1 tsp of both thyme and rosemary dried.

Mix all together well.

On a teflon baking tray, use a small spring form cake pan to make potato cakes to desired thickness.

Put in over at 400 until warmed through, then take out and cover tops with more Feta and Parmesan and chopped green onions. Return to oven until parm has melted.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 27, 2006)

KIM'S HAMBURGER AND POTATOE SOUP(OMIT HAMB. FOR VEGATARIANS)
1 lb hamburger-crumbled-browned-drained
1 clove garlic crushed
5 large poatoes cut in chunks
1 med. onion diced
corn starch or flour as a thickening agent(directions on package)
pepper/salt-to taste
8 cups water

boil your poatatoes till tender
cook hamg w/ onion & garlic
combine potatoe mixture,meat mixture use thickening agent
untill desired thickness
salt pepper to taste
cook for about 25 more miuntes
serve over rice or as a soup...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 6, 2008)

I like potatoes , doesn't matter how it is cooked.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 6, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I like potatoes , doesn't matter how it is cooked.



I'm with you on this one - love my taters !!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 8, 2008)

I could probably write a cookbook - "101 Baked 'Tater Recipes" if I just sat down and did it! It doesn't take much more than just a little imagination. For example:

Chili 'n Cheese 'Tater

You take a baked potato and split it open ... mush up the flesh a bit .. then add some chili, top with diced onion and top with grated cheddar ... toss in the microwave for about a minutes to melt the cheese. Now, let your imagination go wild - top the chili with your favorite salsa before you add the cheese - use another cheese other than cheddar ... add some crispy bacon bits ... beans ... add some sour cream to top it off ... diced avacado anyone?

Chicken/Turkey/Tuna - just make a cream sauce (or use cream of mushroom soup) and add chunkd of the meat of choice, some frozen peas and sauteed diced onion ... maybe some sliced mushrooms sauteed with the onions ... maybe cheese soup, or cream of broccoli, cream of chicken, cream of asparagus, maybe some diced artichokes?

Ham and Broccoli - saute some diced onion, add chopped blanched broccoli and diced ham and some cream of mushroom soup .... top with grated swiss cheese - or replace the broccoli with chopped spinach. 

BBQ baked potato - use chopped/pulled leftover BBQ beef brisket, pork, chicken ... add some BBQ sauce and heat - add sauteed onion - top with grated cheddar ...

The Italian Spud - meat sauce, some sliced olives, sauteed mushrooms, top with mozzarella. 

The Sweet 'n Sour SPAM spud ... ok, this one just popped into my head and I haven't tried to make it ... but something like diced SPAM, canned pineapple, some cherry tomatoes sauteed together, some 5-spice powder, a splash of vinegar ... topped with grated toasted coaconut? Ok - like I said - this one was totally off the wall ...

But, you get the idea. Don't 'ya?


----------



## pacanis (Feb 8, 2008)

A good way to mush up the flesh a bit is to roll it on the counter before you cut it open.


----------



## nicklord1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Regarding potatoes i have cooked a peruvian dish  called poor mans potatoes  . Which is nice . If you would like the recipe plz say.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 8, 2008)

favorite potato recipe..

very simple..  pan fried with a little onion.  Serve with bread and butter and a hunk of colby cheese.

Thats a meal!!!


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 9, 2008)

I love potatoes any way they are cooked. Unfortunately, my hips love them, too.lol


----------



## radhuni (Feb 9, 2008)

My favorite is dum alu or potatoes in thick and rich gravy.

I can have it with roti, paratha, puri, plain rice, pulav, fried rice and even with 'moori' (puffed rice)


----------



## Jikoni (Oct 4, 2008)

*Spinach and garlic mashed potatoes*

I tried out this recipe and it turned out great, its sort of a way to be good and bad at the same time! 

Steam spinach briefly then drain and chop finely, peel and boil potatoes in salt water until soft then drain and mash, add milk or butter or cream and mash some more, crush a garlic clove into the mashed potatoes and mash some more, add spinach and return briefly to the hob and mix in well.


----------



## Jikoni (Oct 4, 2008)

*Omena stew*

_Omena are fish found in Lake Victoria which is a fresh water lake. I have no idea if they can be found elsewhere and what they are called inn English, the name 'Omena' is a native language.
3 cups dried fish (Omena) _
_4 cups water _
_1/2 cup cooking oil _
_1/2 kilo tomatoes _
_2 large onions chopped _
_Salt to taste _
_2 cups milk_

Wash the fish in cold water. Place in a pan and simmer gently in 4 cups of water until the water is nearly evaporated. Drop the tomatoes into boiling water, take them out and peel. Chop the tomatoes. In a frying pan heat the oil. Stir in the onions and tomatoes and cook gently until soft. Add the cooked fish and salt. Stir gently taking care not to crush the fish. Add the milk and simmer for about 30 minutes. The milk forms the gravy. Serve with ugali or rice.


----------



## blissful (Oct 4, 2008)

jikoni, I'm not sure but they kind of look like what we call smelt, though I'm no expert, someone will know.
I have to say, I have a love/hate relationship with potatoes. They are a comfort food and high in potassium so they are yummy and good for nutrition (even better than bananas), but, they are high in carbs and not good for weight control and like someone else said for blood sugar levels.  I use them in limited quantities, and more in the winter than the summer. When I do make them, I make double baked, and Cam potatoes. Cam is my son's name, we named the dish after him. We slice them skins on, dip both sides in olive oil (the oil of choice in this house), then season differently everytime. Cam always helps. Bake at 350°F for an hour or better until browned and cooked through. It's always a good side dish to some meat dish. 
I'm going to try a new potato dish this week-end, that a friend gave me, and then potatoes anna, just for fun too. Now I need to get a main dish going too, though I'm not sure where to start. ~Bliss
PS. I'm going to have Cam harvest the chives so we have them all winter.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Oct 4, 2008)

My favorite way to make garlic mashed potatoes is to caramelize sliced cloves of garlic (lots) in butter (lots) and then pour that into the potatoes as you mash them with cream, salt and pepper. Oh. It is so good.

Jikoni, we have those little fish here in Mexico - I have eaten them when visiting Lake Chapala, up in the highlands near Guadalajara. I think they are called charroles, but I can't remember for sure. They are fried right out of the lake and served as street food. Very good.


----------



## middie (Oct 4, 2008)

I love potatoes every which way except for twice-baked.


----------



## Reenie (Oct 5, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> Regarding potatoes i have cooked a peruvian dish called poor mans potatoes . Which is nice . If you would like the recipe plz say.


 
I would love that recipe plz.


----------



## Reenie (Oct 5, 2008)

So many mouth watering recipes BUT I haven't seen one for potato croquettes - anyone care to share a real crowd pleaser.......


----------



## AinsleyKath (Nov 10, 2008)

well i love to have potato deep fried with pepper and salt powder. one of my favourite dish to enjoy in my weekend holiday..


----------



## Constance (Nov 10, 2008)

Reenie said:


> So many mouth watering recipes BUT I haven't seen one for potato croquettes - anyone care to share a real crowd pleaser.......



My mom always made potato croquettes, and I loved them! She said she just mixed some flour and egg in with leftover mashed potatoes, rolled them in more flour, shaped them like a potato and fried them in the skillet.

I have never had mine turn out like hers, so obviously I missed something. Maybe I didn't get the grease hot enough.


----------



## Mama (Nov 10, 2008)

Constance said:


> My mom always made potato croquettes, and I loved them! She said she just mixed some flour and egg in with leftover mashed potatoes, rolled them in more flour, shaped them like a potato and fried them in the skillet.
> 
> I have never had mine turn out like hers, so obviously I missed something. Maybe I didn't get the grease hot enough.


 
I always add a little chives to mine (along with the egg and flour) and fry them up in bacon grease.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a different technique for making french fries.  Common practice is to double fry the french fries.  I have found (through experimentation) that if you parboil the french fries until they are cooked almost through, then deep fry them, they are very fluffy and light, with a wonderfully crispy outside, and a great potato flavor inside.  I have also gotten great results by microwaving  whole potatoes until done, then cutting into fries and deep frying them.  In both instances, the potatoe is already cooked and just the very outer "skin" is crisped by the hot oil.  The steam from the frying potatoes keeps the oil from penetrating any deeper, and you don't have to worry about overcooking the potato surface to get the inside all the way cooked through.  

Granted, these methods take more work, but if you really love gourmet french fries, with great potato flavor, give these methods a try.  I believe you will be impressed with the results.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## dave the baker (Nov 12, 2008)

Weed:  I've got to try that.  My fries always come out "limp", no matter if I "double fry" them or not.

Croquettes:

I stuff them with a cheddar stick, form the mashed potato mixture around them, roll them in fine bread crumbs (mixed with Parmesan, if you wish), deep fry at 375 till brown, then bake at 350 for about 30 minutes.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 14, 2008)

I like making cream of potato soup for those cold winter days.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 14, 2008)

jikoni, that recipe for the potato, tomato and onion bake sound great. it's a dish i'm definetly gonna have to try. 

i love potatoes just about every way i've had them.

mashed w/gravy on top.
baked w/butter, sour cream, cheese, bacon bits, green onion. you name it.
fried in olive oil w/onions.
boiled and chopped

i guess i just love potatoes any way they can be prepared.


----------

